# Switching from Tier 2 ICT to Tier 2 General Dependant



## Mou (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello All,

I am currently working on Tier 2 ICT . My kids are my dependants.
I want to switch to Dependent Tier 2 General. (My husband is on Tier2 general)

1> Can this be done from UK?I am from India, do I have to go back to India to get my dependent visa stamped?

2> DO my kids (already on my dependent visa) also have to travel back to India to get their dependent visa changed?

Regards
mou


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mou said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently working on Tier 2 ICT . My kids are my dependants.
> I want to switch to Dependent Tier 2 General. (My husband is on Tier2 general)
> ...


Yes, in UK, as long as your Tier 2 ICT hasn't expired.



> 2> DO my kids (already on my dependent visa) also have to travel back to India to get their dependent visa changed?


No.


----------



## samirharde (May 22, 2013)

hi mou

did you manage to apply from UK? I have same issue and want to know which form you have used to apply for your child?

Thanks
Samir


----------



## tina1981 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello Samir/Mou, Have you got this done? Is it possible to do in UK?


----------

